# He ido a la piscina de mis abuelos



## HyphenSpider

¿Cómo diríais: *he ido a la piscina de mis abuelos, pero no me he bañado porque hacía mucho frío*.?

¿Qué tal: *I went to my grandparents' pool, but I didn't swim because it was too cold*?

Decir _swim _me suena un poco raro... y _I went to my grandparents' pool _también...

Gracias!!


----------



## jinti

Your translation sounds fine!  

You could also say:

_... but I didn't go swimming because...._
_... but I didn't go in the water because...._


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues para mi suena perfecto. No sé en que te causa problemas, swim y grandparent's pool.


----------



## HyphenSpider

> Your translation sounds fine!
> 
> You could also say:
> 
> _... but I didn't go swimming because...._
> _... but I didn't go in the water because...._


 
_... but I didn't go in the water.... _sounds much better.

Thanks!


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Suena raro por que está en inglés ( ´ー｀)―♪

No te creas, está muy bien traducido...

...si acaso ajustaría un poco el español:

*Fui a la piscina de mis abuelos, pero no me bañé/nadé por que hacía mucho frio.* 

Yo entiendo que en España se usa mucho la forma de escribir que usas, pero entras en conflicto con los tiempos de las frases ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## JackieNuca

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Suena raro por que está en inglés ( ´ー｀)―♪
> 
> No te creas, está muy bien traducido...
> 
> ...si acaso ajustaría un poco el español:
> 
> *Fui a la piscina de mis abuelos, pero no me bañé/nadé por que hacía mucho frio.*
> 
> Yo entiendo que en España se usa mucho la forma de escribir que usas, pero entras en conflicto con los tiempos de las frases ( ´ー｀)―♪


Por qué dices que entra en conflicto con los tiempos de las frases? 

HyphenSpider: me parece muy buena la traducción


----------



## Miguelillo 87

JackieNuca said:
			
		

> Por qué dices que entra en conflicto con los tiempos de las frases?
> 
> HyphenSpider: me parece muy buena la traducción


 
Lo que pasa es que aquí en Latinoamérica preferimos usar el pasado simple para cualquier acción en pasado, y ustedes a veces usan el préterito compuesto. Es por eso que para un Latino a veces llega a confundirnos su manera de usar los tiempos. Peor al final de cuntas es entendible lo que se quiere dar a entender.


----------



## JackieNuca

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que aquí en Latinoamérica preferimos usar el pasado simple para cualquier acción en pasado, y ustedes a veces usan el préterito compuesto. Es por eso que para un Latino a veces llega a confundirnos su manera de usar los tiempos. Peor al final de cuntas es entendible lo que se quiere dar a entender.


Muchas gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Miguelillo habla con la razón, pero el conflicto o diferencia se dá al traducir al inglés:

*he ido a la piscina de mis abuelos, pero no me he bañado porque hacía mucho frío.

I've been to my grandparents' pool, but I haven´t swam because it was very cold.*

Cambia un  poco no? ( ´ー｀)―♪

*Fui *significa una sola vez, en el pasado, *he ido* implica por lo menos un par de veces, en el pasado, ambas son correctas, pero significan cosas diferentes. ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## HyphenSpider

¿Cómo os suena ésto?:

*I went to my grandparents' pool again this afternoon, but I didn't go in the water because it was too cold.... so it was quite boring....*


----------



## jivemu

En inglés británico, ¿qué es más común decir?:
_This afternoon I went to my grandparents' pool again._
_This afternoon I've gone to my grandparents' pool again._


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Un poco mejor FELICIDADES


----------



## jinti

HyphenSpider said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo os suena ésto?:
> 
> *I went to my grandparents' pool again this afternoon, but I didn't go in the water because it was too cold.... so it was quite boring....*


 
It sounds fine to me.


----------



## JackieNuca

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Miguelillo habla con la razón, pero el conflicto o diferencia se dá al traducir al inglés:
> 
> *he ido a la piscina de mis abuelos, pero no me he bañado porque hacía mucho frío.
> 
> I've gone to my grandparents' pool, but I haven´t swum because it was very cold.*
> 
> Cambia un  poco no? ( ´ー｀)―♪
> 
> *Fui *significa una sola vez, en el pasado, *he ido* implica por lo menos un par de veces, en el pasado, ambas son correctas, pero significan cosas diferentes. ( ´ー｀)―♪


 Sí, ahora entiendo a lo que te referías.
En cuestión de tiempos (con respecto a la frase original en castellano) es posible que ésta fuese más correcta. Pero tengo curiosidad por saber la respuesta a la pregunta que ha hecho jivemu. 

HyphenSpider: esta otra traducción me sigue pareciendo correcta


----------



## Gato_Gordo

JackieNuca said:
			
		

> Sí, ahora entiendo a lo que te referías.
> En cuestión de tiempos (con respecto a la frase original en castellano) es posible que ésta fuese más correcta.



Veo que seguimos con las diferencias en apreciación ┐('～`；)┌

*Swam *es correcto como pasado de *swim.*

*I've gone* es *me fui*

*I've been to* es *he estado/he ido*

Quien dice que esto es aburrido ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## cityoflight

¡Hola forer@s! Uff, que red de reglas gramáticas...pues, a ver si os puedo aclarificar algunas cosillas. En inglés sólo se usa el 'present perfect' (i have gone, he has done etc) cuando hay una relación marcada con el presente, os doy un ejemplo: 

'Have you ever been to Chile?' - 'No, I've never been' - es decir, que hasta ahora mismísimo no he tenido el placer de poner el pie en la tierra chilena. Pero para acciones recién hechas, cuando en castellano muchas veces se diría 'haber hecho' tal cual, porque ya no tiene connexión directa con el presente siempre se usa el pasado (i went to the shops this morning etc). Entonces, decir 'I've gone to my grandparents' house to swim' significa que tu estás a la casa de tus abuelos, hablando con tus padres por teléfono que piensan que has sido secuestrado por extraterréstrias. Y 'I haven't swum' señala que a lo mejor lo vas a hacer (o sea, 'I haven't swum...yet'). ('Because I've been kidnapped by Martians', ja ja ja) =)


----------



## JackieNuca

Ufff, veo que este hilo va para largo  jajaja

*"Swam *es correcto como pasado de *swim."
*Sí, pero en este caso hay que usar el pretérito, que es *swum*.

Y aquí supongo que cada uno lo traduciremos a nuestra manera, pero en principio yo lo traduzco como:
I went --> Fui
I've gone --> He ido
I've been to --> He estado en

Se admiten sugerencias, que aún queda mucho día por delante  jajajaja

Muchísimas gracias por tu aclaración cityoflight. Entonces de acuerdo con lo que has dicho, en la frase original de HyphenSpider lo correcto sería usar las formas en pasado *I went *y* I didn't swim *ya que se supone que está hablando de una acción que ya ha terminado, no es así?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Great explanation cityoflight. No lo pude haber dicho mejor


----------



## cityoflight

Exacto. (ohh, que no tengo más para extender este hilo...) =)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jakie lo que pasa es que es que para los españoles la regla se les complica un poco dado a su manera de hablar, a nosotros los latino ¡s no nos causa mucha duda, ya que nuestra menera de hablar se comporta más a esa regla gramatical inglesa en particular.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Javkie tl a ti te causa más conflicto ya que la manera de hablar de los españoles no va tan acorde a las reglas gramaticales del Inglés, pero en el caso de los Latinos yo estoy 100% de acuerdo con cityolight ya que así hablamos las lotinos y tal vez por eso se nos facilita más entender


----------



## HyphenSpider

Miguelillo, por qué has partido tu respuesta en varias respuestas???


----------



## JackieNuca

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con lo que acabas de decir Miguelillo

Por cierto, ...., o mi ordenador (computadora ) se ha vuelto loco o te ha costado mucho trabajo escribir ese mensaje  jajaja


----------



## mazbook

Gato_Gordo, *swam *es como pasado de *swim...pero swum *es como particípio pasado...*have swum.  *La corrección por JackieNuca fue correcto.


----------



## mazbook

Creo *didn't swim *está la mejor forma...mas idiomatica.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Si, Jackie tiene razón con *swum,* quise decirlo pero tuve que esperar a que acabara el ataque de hipo de Miguelillo ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lo siente pero mi computadora se puso como loca y se quedo como suspendida ahora que se destravo aparecieron todos esos post y ni siquiera viene completo lo que escribí. Lo siento muchísimo.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Ya, ya, tómate un par de tequilas y si no te curan el hipo, por lo menos después te vale madres ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## JackieNuca

jajaja, "el ataque de hipo", que bueno 

Bueno, pues he aprendido mucho con este thread. Ha salido de todo, jeje.
Se aprende un montón en este foro, lástima no haberlo descubierto antes


----------



## Edwin

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Si, Jackie tiene razón con *swum,* quise decirlo pero tuve que esperar a que acabara el ataque de hipo de Miguelillo ( ´ー｀)―♪



From the Grammar logs: 



> Your instincts are right: we need the past participle of the verb "to swim" there: "had either swum out to the yacht or hitched a ride." *I do have to agree that "swum" is one of the more unfortunate verbs in the English language.*



Como persona que pensaría tres veces antes de que usara "swum" me sorprendía ver tantas veces está usado correctament en la red.


----------



## grasshopper

HyphenSpider said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo diríais: *he ido a la piscina de mis abuelos, pero no me he bañado porque hacía mucho frío*.?
> 
> ¿Qué tal: *I went to my grandparents' pool, but I didn't swim because it was too cold*?


Otra opción para "no me he bañado" podría ser "I didn't *take a dip*"...una expresión coloquial que se usa bastante.

"I went to my grandparents' pool, but I didn't take a dip because it was really cold".


----------

